# When does the Global period End?



## R1CPC (Oct 27, 2009)

1st surgerie 4-23-09 cpt 47562 90 day global
2nd surgery 6-25-09 cpt 49585 90 day global
3rd surgery 7-25-09 cpt 44120 90 day globa

When would the 90 day global end? Would it start again from the third surgery


----------



## dmaec (Oct 27, 2009)

global period ends for 
1st surgery - 07/23/09
2nd surgery - 09/24/09
3rd surgery - 10/24/09
so your'e going to need modifiers on  your cpt codes if the 2nd and 3rd surgeries are related or unrelated to the first.

mods - 58 / 78 / 79 ---

oops..meant to add the global surgery period calculator website! : 
http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 27, 2009)

To add what Donna has posted (as she stated..modifiers are "*key*")..You may already have this...


http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html


----------

